# PITTSBURGH  on this bus trip



## Baltic Sea

Witam ponownie!

*PITTSBURGH -- President Obama says some people believe he is too skinny -- a situation he is apparently seeking to rectify on this bus trip.

*Czy powyższe zdanie można przetłumaczyć jako:

PITTSBURGH -- Prezydent Obama mówi, że zdaniem niektórych ludzi jest (on) zbyt kościsty -- sytuacja, którą widocznie stara się naprawić podczas tej wycieczki autobusem.

lub

PITTSBURGH -- Prezydent Obama mówi, że zdaniem niektórych ludzi jest (on) zbyt kościsty, co widocznie stara się naprawić podczas tej wycieczki autobusem.

Dziękuję.

Termin ten pochodzi z Obama eats his way through Ohio, Pa.
Pierwsze zdanie zawiera tekst, o którym mowa:
*PITTSBURGH -- President Obama says some people believe he is too skinny -- a situation he is apparently seeking to rectify on this bus trip.*

Źródło: http://content.usatoday.com/communities/theoval/post/2012/07/obama-eats-his-way-through-ohio-pa/1


----------



## Thomas1

Wydaje mi się, że chodzi tu o jego sytuację, w sensie, żeby się poprawić (przybrać na wadze). Później w tekście jest nawet o tym mowa:


> Earlier, during a speech in Poland, Ohio, Obama told the crowd, "I've  been eating a lot ... and people have been commenting I need to gain  some weight ... wait! ... Who said that 'yes'? ... Well, you'll be happy  to know that I've been eating."
> Later, Obama echoed a fighting cry from his 2008 campaign.
> "I'm skinny, but I'm tough," Obama said. "I am."
> 
> 
> http://content.usatoday.com/communi...a-eats-his-way-through-ohio-pa/1#.UPxKB_Kq8oA



PS: właśnie się dowiedziałem, że w Stanach mamy drugą Polskę.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Dziekuję, Thomas1. Tak z tego wynika, nie mówiąc o setkach Warszaw.


----------



## R.O

Hehe, i oczywiście to wioska. 

My version: Prezydent Obama stwierdził, że niektorzy ludzie uważają go za zbyt chudego. Najwyraźniej na tej wycieczce autobusowej będzie chcial to zmienić.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, he said he was too skinny according to some people and he was going to do something about it on that bus trip through Pennsylvania (eat as much as possible). I would say _chudy_ -- _koscisty_ is bonny.


----------



## R.O

LilianaB said:


> Yes, he said he was too skinny according to some people and he was going to do something about it on that bus trip through Pennsylvania (eat as much as possible). I would say _chudy_ -- _koscisty_ is bonny.


'Bonny' actually means pleasing to the eye. What you must've meant is 'bony'.

P.S. There are more Polands in the USA. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poland_(disambiguation)


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, sorry I meant _boney_, of course. _Kościsty_ is _boney_, which is not the right translation of _thin_ in this context at least. It should be _chudy_ in similar contexts.


----------



## R.O

LilianaB said:


> Yes, sorry I meant _boney_, of course. _Kościsty_ is _boney_, which is not the right translation of _thin_ in this context at least. It should be _chudy_ in similar contexts.


Liliana, is this an alternative way of spelling the word or something? I've never come across _boney_. It's always been _​bony._


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you all for comments.


----------



## LilianaB

I don't know. I don't really use this word that much. Here is a dictionary link. http://www.thefreedictionary.com/boney


----------

